# Polymer Clay Question



## creativewriting (Dec 8, 2009)

If I were judging by recent activity on the subject it seems there is an interest in polymer clay as a viable pen making medium.  Would there be enough interest to make a forum for polymer clay here on the IAP.  This may help others search for answers, tutorials could be posted, and we could help work through some of the issues people are having with the learning curve.

I am not sure if this is a possibility or even the place to discuss this.  Ideas anyone!


----------



## Druid (Dec 8, 2009)

I also like that idea and second the motion


----------



## leehljp (Dec 8, 2009)

I am interested in this but it is hard to get or find PC over here. I will get into it once I get back Stateside late next year.


----------



## snyiper (Dec 8, 2009)

Well Hank would it be feasable to send it over to you?


----------



## adolia (Dec 8, 2009)

i ship polymer clay to several of my international customers but it is very expensive with the new postal rates.

I would love to have a forum just for polymer clay, being a polymer clay artist I really don't use any other material in penmaking.


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 8, 2009)

Hank I'll send you some if you need to get your fix.  Wait till it goes on sale for a buck a pack though.  Shipping is brutal!


----------



## leehljp (Dec 8, 2009)

creativewriting said:


> Hank I'll send you some if you need to get your fix.  Wait till it goes on sale for a buck a pack though.  Shipping is brutal!



As soon as Christmas and the first 10 days of New Years gets behind me, I will have time to check out some clay colors. 

In the past two weeks, I was able to visit some of the ceramics and pottery places that the central Japan Nagoya area is famous for. Some of the clay colorings really intrigued me. Not the same as PC per se but very close. I am not referring to the ceramic outer layers but the clays.


----------



## snyiper (Dec 9, 2009)

Micheal's had it this week 4 for 5.00.


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 9, 2009)

Well well.  I guess this isn't as hot a topic as I thought.  Sorry to jump the gun on this!


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 11, 2009)

creativewriting said:


> Well well. I guess this isn't as hot a topic as I thought. Sorry to jump the gun on this!


It COULD be a hot topic if more people even knew what you are talking about.

I for one am totally clueless when it comes to clay and reading the above threads I am conjuring up Demi Moore in my mind with her hands all messy with a big gob of clay on a wheel.  Thinking this can't be the type of clay you are talking about my mind again wonders back many years ago when my sister made "cookies" out of colored clay that if left exposed to the air would harden.  The only thing I really remember about that stuff is that it smelled really good but tasted a bit salty! 

Maybe a 10 second run down would peek some more interest.  Do we need kilns, tee shirts we don't mind getting messed up or an easy bake oven?


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 11, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> It COULD be a hot topic if more people even knew what you are talking about.
> 
> I for one am totally clueless when it comes to clay and reading the above threads I am conjuring up Demi Moore in my mind with her hands all messy with a big gob of clay on a wheel. Thinking this can't be the type of clay you are talking about my mind again wonders back many years ago when my sister made "cookies" out of colored clay that if left exposed to the air would harden. The only thing I really remember about that stuff is that it smelled really good but tasted a bit salty!
> 
> Maybe a 10 second run down would peek some more interest. Do we need kilns, tee shirts we don't mind getting messed up or an easy bake oven?


 I fall in somwhere about here as well.  :wink:


----------



## TheRealSmith (Dec 11, 2009)

I would like to learn more about working with polymer clay on pens. The stuff Creative does is Amazing I have purchased a few of his premade tubes and the final product is so amazing everyone asks how did you cut and wrap the baseball... I keep telling them its clay but they don't believe me. Plus it opens a whole new world of fun and experimentation. That deserves its own forum to keep everyone interested able to follow and learn from each other.


I vote yes if my vote counts?

Dan
Burlieve it or Knot


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 12, 2009)

George I would be happy to provide a run down. I was under the assumption that more people understood which is completely my fault. 

Polymer clay is an oven cured (250-275F) clay. Once the clay is cured it has the same charactoristics as hard plastic. The clays come in many different colors (one brand has 64 and there are 4 or 5 major brands) and different effects (shimmer, mica, translucent). There is no mess (though the Demi thing could would make for some great pen making):biggrin: and it is very easy to work with.  The clay comes in 2-3oz packages and cost $2-$4.  The local art store will often run sales and you can pick up the packs for under $1.50.  One package is enough clay to make several pens.

The basic premise for the clay is to knead it, create the colors and design for your pen, and wrap the tubes. You then cure the clay in the oven and turn to size. There is also an opputunity to sculpt designs into the clay. This makes for a very unique design and often yields results that you could not accomplish on the lathe. 

This is the quick 10 second version. I could go on and on about mica shifts, faux effects, mokume gane, and so on.

All the pens below are polymer and the different things you can do. You can make it as complex or as simple as you want. That's the beauty.


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow, nice crash course.


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 12, 2009)

Well it does sound interesting.... I can see it now, another $1,000 in supplies 

Kieth the third pen over with the tan leather look with the stitching is probably the sharpest blank I have ever seen on a pen!  Looks like real leather!  How will these clay pens fair with every day use, do they fade or chip easily?


----------



## razor524 (Dec 13, 2009)

I think this is a very interesting topic and would be very happy to learn more.  I have even gone so far as to buy some clay but that is where it sits so far.


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 13, 2009)

> How will these clay pens fair with every day use, do they fade or chip easily?


George they fair very well.  I have been making them for about 3 years now.  My wife and I have several pens that we use on a daily basis and they are as good as new.  I work in a kitchen so mine has been subject to harsh temperatures, tile floors, and who knows what else.  

The clay when it is cured is still somewhat flexible.  Thin sheets of clay, when baked, can be bent back on itself without any cracking or breaking.  I have tested several tubes after curing by cutting and tearing the clay off (for my own ease of mind and morbid need for destruction) and it takes *quit *a bit of effort.  I usually finish with CA (except for the leather effects) and that helps as well.

Hope that helps!  Thanks for the sharpest blank compliment.  That style pen has somewhat become my signature and one of my best sellers.  I have several that I distress for an aged leather look as well.


----------



## jeffnreno (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow - I had know idea what the polymer clay was all about.
Thanks for the quick lesson - looks like a pretty cool way to make a blank.


----------



## rej19 (Dec 13, 2009)

Keith, Thanks for the info. Your pens are one of a kind. Just wondering if you have an art background that helps with the sculpting? I think the turned pens could possibly something I would want to try but the sculpting may be beyond me. Sorta like looking like a beautiful painting then saying I'm going to do one of those! Either you got it or you don't!


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 13, 2009)

There are some good books that you could check out of the library that help with understanding the basic concepts of working with polymer clay.  Actually the set up is not as costly as this addiction(pen making).  An old toaster oven, oven thermometer, are the first things and lots of us have the other things just sitting around our houses.


----------



## ngeb528 (Dec 13, 2009)

You can also put textures on the surface and custom create colors, swirls etc., which allows for the creation of school colors, team colors and the like. The best part about putting textures on the clay is that you can use just about anything you have lying around the house - scotchbrite type scrubbers, old combs or hair brushes, stuff like that.  You'd have to make the impression deep enough that you don't turn it away but it's doable.

I also suggest a manual (for lower cost) or electric pasta machine to help kneed the clay and create the effects you're looking for. It also helps get the clay to an even thickness.

I haven't made any pens with it yet, but it's on my list for the new year, once I'm a bit more settled in my new job.


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 14, 2009)

I second the pasta machine. This makes the most uniform thickness when you are covering your tubes. I would love to have one with a motor, but I will forego the extra $100 and buy kits instead.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 14, 2009)

ngeb528 said:


> I haven't made any pens with it yet, but it's on my list for the new year, once I'm a bit more settled in my new job.


.
How is the new job going?
It is fun stuff to play with and if you're using a pasta machine you can get the blank real close to the dimensions you need so that there will not be a lot of turning prior to finish


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 14, 2009)

creativewriting said:


> I second the pasta machine. This makes the most uniform thickness when you are cover your tubes. I would love to have one with a motor, but I will forego the extra $100 and buy kits instead.


 
Funny...I saw the clay version of the pasta machine at Jo-Anns for a ridiculously low price and thought about it for pasta!  Who knew what you could do with clay...very interesting stuff!


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 14, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> I can see it now, another $1,000 in supplies



I've been dabbling with PC for a couple months now. To be honest it's not that expensive.

$25 for a manual pasta machine
$20 for a cheap toaster over
$2-4 each for packs of clay

I commandeered a glass cutting board from the wife for my work surface, and so far am just using razor blades to cut pieces when needed.

If you want to do thicker pieces you'll need some other type of rolling pen and spacer to keep it even (most people start by using stacks of playing cards) but I think all of the pen kits are within the range of the pasta machine.


----------



## RosezPenZ (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm in for a thread.  I have made several but then my "luck" ran out and I could not get a good blank  anymore.  I dont know what I did different.  I still have lots of clay.  I like to use PC to mix custom colors such as team and school colors.  But I got real discouraged when my blanks kept flying apart.  My best one I did was white and black strips like a Zebra.  Now I see PSI has AA blanks like that.


----------



## jbmauser (Dec 15, 2009)

Timing is perfect for me.  I have just tried two barrels/blanks and I am trying to salvage one set....  HELP....!.   Lets get it going.  the look has some great opportunities.  I bought some PC that is in stone like earthy colors, really interesting.  JB


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 15, 2009)

So who do we talk to?  


> I have just tried two barrels/blanks and I am trying to salvage one set.... HELP....!.


So what happened?  Blow out!


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 15, 2009)

I would contact jeff if I were you, he is the boss. :biggrin:


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 15, 2009)

I find if the clay is over cooked it becomes brittle.
Michael's has a sale still going where the clay is 4 for $5.00.  I bought a bunch this afternoon and still got that price.


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 16, 2009)

> I would contact jeff if I were you, he is the boss.


I spoke (PM) with Jeff this morning and he was very reasonable in his response.  Since the increase in interest is somewhat new (or freshly revived) he would like to give it some time to make sure it is worth a forum.  I completely understand his logic and think we need to continue to post our polymer pens and projects.  If we continue to do so and the interest grows to more then just a handful of us, at this time, Jeff will be more then happy to create the forum.  So with that said keep posting and asking questions.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 16, 2009)

i would also be interested. like I need one more thing on my creative plate. LOL


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 16, 2009)

> like I need one more thing on my creative plate


Welcome to the Buffet!!!!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 16, 2009)

I spoke with Jeff today and the better solution may be to re-name the casting and stabilizing forum to something more like "Pen Blank Fabrication and Modification" or something along those lines.  The casting forum gets some traffic but not a ton.  The clay forum would get even less.  Combining the 2 as well as any other forms of blank creation may be the best solution to keep things from getting too specialized/fractured.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 16, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea and why to accommodate all needs.


----------



## BigguyZ (Dec 16, 2009)

I think the combination casting/ fabrication forum would work well.

To throw my two cents in: I haven't had good luck wrapping the clay and getting both an invisible seam and a tight fit around the tube.  So far, I've mostly made solid blanks and drilled/ glued/ turned them.  They work great for swirl and Makume Gane effects.


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 16, 2009)

> the better solution may be to re-name the casting and stabilizing forum to something more like "Pen Blank Fabrication and Modification"


 
Curtis, I think that is an adequate solution. Thanks for your insight into the matter. We will let the vote of confidence slide:wink:! 





> The clay forum would get even less.


 ouch!!!!


----------



## peterpiper (Dec 16, 2009)

*P.C. Baking*

Has anyone tried to use a microwave to bake the P.C. ?
pete


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 17, 2009)

> Has anyone tried to use a microwave to bake the P.C. ?


There is a method floating around the internet for curing in the microwave. From what I have seen it submerges the piece in water and cooks on high for 10 minutes or so. I have not attempted it so I don't know if it yields a different result then curing in the oven.

Check out this site. It is one of the best I have found for a scientific approach to polymer clay http://www.garieinternational.com.sg/clay/shop/microwave.htm.


----------



## snyiper (Dec 17, 2009)

Just remember you can not cure the clay in a microwave if the tube is in it!!!!


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 17, 2009)

snyiper said:


> Just remember you can not cure the clay in a microwave if the tube is in it!!!!


 
I could in my microwave!  

It has a metal rack in it.  Most modern microwaves do not have this issue any longer as long as your tube does not ground to the metal inner walls.


----------



## peterpiper (Dec 17, 2009)

-K-  Thanks for the link, the reason I asked is that I have an old but working microwave in the garage and don't think wifey would like stinky clay in her oven, she's got a really sensitive nose that can detect a stink before I've made one!
pete


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 17, 2009)

My wife blames me for all the stinkies too...LOL!  
 
I have a toaster oven out in the garage that I use.  I splurged a little and got the convection (fan inside) oven that cooks fairly evenly (60-70 bucks).  The only problem I had with it was I put some blanks on the top rack (really close to the element)...ohhhh….scorched to say the least.  I filled the whole garage with smoke.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Dec 17, 2009)

I wrote an article on polymer clay pen making back in 2004 for Woodturning Design magazine – you’ll find it in issue #2. Here's the link to their back issue page: http://www.woodturningdesign.com/issues/back.shtml


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 17, 2009)

And now you tell us!  There are some great books and tutorials out there.  Some of the clay formulations have changed, but I don't think that would make a big difference.


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 17, 2009)

YoYoSpin said:


> I wrote an article on polymer clay pen making back in 2004 for Woodturning Design magazine – you’ll find it in issue #2. Here's the link to their back issue page: http://www.woodturningdesign.com/issues/back.shtml


Ed, Is there some arrangement you have with the magazine that would keep you from sharing the content of the article here on the forum since it's 5 years old?


----------



## YoYoSpin (Dec 17, 2009)

George,

That's a good question, and I don't know the answer - they paid for the article and the copyright is with them. But I could ask the editor if its ok to re-publish here.


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 17, 2009)

If anything you could cover the highlights from your notes.  It may be something they could add to the library.


----------



## jbmauser (Dec 31, 2009)

I would like a lot more info on Polymer clay.  I have tried two and came up with lets say, learning experiences.....  More to follow over this long weekend.  I will make them thicker and cook the blazes out of them and perhaps they will not crack like terra cotta tiles.  JB


----------



## randyrls (Dec 31, 2009)

creativewriting said:


> There is a method floating around the internet for curing in the microwave. From what I have seen it submerges the piece in water and cooks on high for 10 minutes or so. I have not attempted it so I don't know if it yields a different result then curing in the oven.
> 
> Check out this site. It is one of the best I have found for a scientific approach to polymer clay http://www.garieinternational.com.sg/clay/shop/microwave.htm.




Be cautious if heating water in a microwave.  You can "superheat" the water to above it's boiling point.  The least little disturbance causes the water instantly boil and fly in all directions.  A bath of scalding water isn't very pleasant!  :frown:


----------



## barkisini (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been thinking about the possibilities for using PC for some time, and actually picked some up about a year or so ago, but never got around to trying it....this thread has got me excited about the potential for some really creative 'stuff'....

I think the idea of expanding the 'casting' forum to include other fabrications is a good one, and I look forward to some PC posts there.


----------



## Pepsi (Dec 31, 2009)

I too would like to do polymer clay but have never been able to find a tutorial for it.

                                                                                          Al


----------



## Pepsi (Dec 31, 2009)

I too would like to do polymer clay but have never been able to find a tutorial for it.

                                                                                                Al


----------



## gwilki (Dec 31, 2009)

I've done several clay pens, but I don't wrap the tubes. I make blanks by rolling the clay into a sausage shape, then baking it. Then I simply drill it as I would with any other material. So far, I've had no blowouts and I've had no problems gluing the tubes in with 5 minute epoxy.


----------

